# Software to shutdown systems when hard drives get too hot.

## drescherjm

Before I roll out my own code to do this I want to know if there is software that will monitor the temperatures of your disks (in my case up to 20 per server) allowing each disk to have a different trigger temperature and shut the system down if a certain # of the drives have simultaneously reached the trigger temperature. 

The reason for this need is we have a server room with ~10 gentoo servers containing a total of around 75 hard disk drives. The room is small and it contains a large AC unit in the ceiling. This unit is not 100% reliable. It seems to fail one or two weekends per year when no one is around to hear the alarms and since the linux machines are banned from the corporate network I can not receive nagios alerts. There is also no budget for redundant AC. 

Anyways this weekend the failure was very troubling to me. The temperature got so high in the room that five 2TB hard disk drives were damaged (SMART reallocated sectors went from 0 to several 100). Three of these were kicked out of a raid6 array. Thankfully one was a spare so I did not have to restore data from my tape archives. To prevent this situation I would like to extend my current monitoring of the drive temperatures to have the systems take action. Is there any free software that does this on gentoo?

----------

## Ant P.

sys-apps/watchdog

----------

## drescherjm

Thanks for the suggestion. From the quick look of the man page it looks like it will help.

----------

